#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  "PILIGRIMAGE. Lo-sar in Thikse monastery (Ladakh)" фильм передает атмосферу монастыря во время красивой церемонии

## Olkhon

"PILIGRIMAGE. Lo-sar in Thikse monastery (Ladakh)" 51мин

 Фильм передает атмосферу монастыря Тиксе (самого большого в Ладакхе)  во время красивой церемонии Нового года (Лосар) принятия и  обновления буддийских обетов. Эти съемки - редкий случай посетить все залы большого древнего (около тысячи лет) монастыря где традиция продолжалась и продолжается непрерывно.
  Комментарий автор посчитал излишним (кадры должны говорить за себя)   

 скачать в FullHD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...EAM/00000.m2ts

 скачать в DVD качестве

http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...0dvd/VIDEO_TS/

 работа также демонстрируется на американском канале www.vajratv.com

 Авторская работа - буду рад критике и комментариям

----------

Caddy (20.12.2011)

----------

